# WMAA Fall Fling 2015



## James Miller (Aug 24, 2015)

The Fall Fling is open to all members of the martial arts community. This year our special guests will be PG Ryan Monolopolus and William Hartke

Datu Tim Hartman will be covering Astig Balintawak and Panantukan.

PGRyan Monolopolus will cover OCC.

William Hartke Jr will be covering Defence Lab DNA.

Event Details
Dates: October 9 - 11, 2015

Time:
Oct 9th 6:30pm - 9:30pm
Oct 10th 10:00am - 9:00pm
Oct 10:00am - 1:00pm

Location:
Horizon Martial Arts
280 Center Rd 
West Seneca, NY 14224

Cost: $150


----------

